
Xorg-free Wayland Live CD that starts directly to Wayland - rohshall
http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2013-May/009475.html
======
AlexanderDhoore
I like how the free software community is very loose. Lots of jokes in the
documentation. Python and Norwegian Blue parrots, for example. But naming your
distro Rebecca Black Linux, might undermine credibility just a tiny bit. (But
obviously you aren't hurting anyone, so: nice job on the wayland live cd!)

~~~
anonymous
Isn't her name also copyrighted? I mean, isn't it illegal to call your distro
"Rebecca Black"?

~~~
rcxdude
Not copyright, but possibly trademarked. Even in that case, it only applies to
use in areas in which the mark is already being used. So while it would be
trademark infringement to sell albums under that name, releasing an OS would
be fine unless someone else is also planning on doing the same thing and
applied for a trademark in that area.

------
lvillani
It's interesting to see how Canonical's announcement of Mir seemed to spur new
interest around Wayland and an acceleration of its development, generating a
new wave of announcements (i.e.: Gnome deciding to go "all wayland" by 3.12,
etc).

~~~
Zigurd
That sure seems to have been a kick in the pants. More specifically, it
spurred interest in using the Android HAL in the underpinnings of a Weston
compositor.

Having gotten that kick in the pants, I hope they can all just get along and
resolve resource and schedule issues between two projects that look
functionally identical now.

------
rplacd
> I wrote a new login manager with Bash and Zenity and Expect (and Script)
> that fully runs on a Wayland server (weston).

(!)

------
yeasayer
Downloading 1.7GB from sourceforge is hard. Any chance of torrent?

~~~
PommeDeTerre
I'm curious why it's 1.7 GB in the first place.

It initially sounded like a convenient way to quickly try out Wayland, but
there must be a lot of unnecessary software included with it, thus making it
quite inconvenient to try out.

~~~
n3rdopolis
I do have lots of dev packages and lots of Wayland related software is
installed, like the Wayland version of mplayer and gstreamer, and GTK, and Qt
and SDL.

Lots of people are asking about the 1.7GB, so I brought back my smaller ISO in
my buildscript for the next version, which attempts to remove all dev packages
and some other stuff:

[http://rebeccablackos.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/rebeccablac...](http://rebeccablackos.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/rebeccablackos?view=revision&revision=1266)

------
lifeisstillgood
What is waylands security like cf xorg?

------
phoboslab
So, what exactly is Wayland?

~~~
asperous
_Wayland is intended as a simpler replacement for X, easier to develop and
maintain._ \- <http://wayland.freedesktop.org/>

Currently it's

Display <\- Compositor <\- X11 Client <\- X11 Server <\- App

Wayland:

Display <\- Compositor (Wayland) <\- App

~~~
kawsper
So no more X11 apps over the internet (or network?)

~~~
ihsw
> No, that is outside the scope of Wayland. To support remote rendering you
> need to define a rendering API, which is something I've been very careful to
> avoid doing. The reason Wayland is so simple and feasible at all is that I'm
> sidestepping this big task and pushing it to the clients. It's an
> interesting challenge, a very big task and it's hard to get right, but
> essentially orthogonal to what Wayland tries to achieve.

Source: <http://wayland.freedesktop.org/faq.html#heading_toc_j_8>

~~~
colanderman
_To support remote rendering you need to define a rendering API_

See, this makes no sense to me. The truth of this statement holds if I
substitute s/remote/local/.

The fact is, Wayland manages a shared resource via a well-known API. This is
the very definition of client/server architecture. There's no additional
technical hurdle to be crossed to support network transparency.

~~~
rcxdude
Yes, but the resources it passes around are handles to buffers in memory (as
little copying as possible). Not so trivial to pass around the network (well,
most networks). I suspect a VNC-like approach would work easiest and most
generally, but performance would suffer (though I've found situations where
VNC beats remote X11, even over very low latency connections).

~~~
colanderman
My understanding of OpenGL (which could be wrong) is that buffers are only
transferred when loading textures onto the graphics card, which generally only
happens at startup, and is time-consuming anyway (since they must find their
way from disk to graphics memory).

So memory buffer handles can _still_ be passed around, since clients rarely
touch the raw data. (Indeed, this is exactly how X11 works.)

~~~
wmf
You can send OpenGL over the network, but I suspect sending the rendered
window contents will use less bandwidth. So that's what Wayland is going to
do.

------
mahrain
Works pretty well in VMware Fusion, Kudos!

